# BAKU | Baku White City | U/C



## Galandar

*BAKU WHITE CITY*

_The project developed by the order of the Executive Administration of Baku City is designed to create the new and modern centre of the capital city._

To the decree of the President of the Azerbaijan Republic Ilham Aliyev approving the “Plan of Integrated Action to Improve the Environmental Situation in the Azerbaijan Republic during the Years 2006-2010 “ and in accordance with the order of the Head of the Executive Administration of Baku City H Abutalibov dated 11 June 2007, it was decided to restore and develop the so-called Black City district of Baku, which will from now on be called Baku White City. The area covering 221 ha will be totally transformed,while also altering and expanding the notion of a modern city centre as such.

The Baku White City master plan envisages the creation of 10 universal urban districts with each of them to offer its residents the best living, working, recreation and entertainment conditions. In accordance with the order of the Executive Administration of Baku City it is planned to rearrange and expand the Boulevard, the gem of Baku that is situated right in the centre of the Baku Bay. The Oilers’ Avenue, one of the most favourite streets of the people of Baku that runs along the Boulevard will be made longer as well.

The modern centre of Baku will be different, thanks also to the new city transportation system. For instance, it is planned to build a new Underground station that will give access right to the central square of Baku White City; it is also in the plan to expand the bus route grid and to run a tram line along the whole coast. Also along the Boulevard should run the all-new water transport line.

The infrastructure communication blueprints were developed and accommodated with the concerned state organisations taking part in the implementation of the project, such as “Azeryolservis”, “Azelektrikshebeke”, “Azerigas”, “Azersu” and “Aztelecom”, to mention but few.

The creation of a new and modern city centre in the capital will provide added opportunities to attract local and overseas investments. The future investors have special privileges kept in stock for them as an incentive.

“Ecol Engineering Services Co” (SOCAR) has started the special polluted land purging activity has been started in the Baku White City area subject to the presidential decree and in accordance with the order of the Executive Administration of Baku City.

The Baku White City Projects involves not only the British company "Atkins" that specialises in engineering designs and the Azeri specialists, but also such luminary architect firms as Foster + Partners and F+A Architects.

_24 June 2010
/Today.Az/_


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City *
_Urban Development Project_



















Approvals:

1. The Approval of Masterplan Concept 
Town-Building Council Under The State Architectural Committee of 
Azerbaijan Republic, Protocol No. 4 / 30.04.2009

2. The Approval of Masterplan 
The Executive Power of Baku City, Architecture and Town-Building 
Head Office, 18/04-122, 20.05.2010

Location and context:




























Public transport:










Key aspirations of the project

•Develop one of the greatest urban districts in the region
•Provide new high quality opportunities for local and foreign investment
•Make the most efficient use of land through optimizing development densities
•Integrate into existing urban environment
•Provide convenient and innovative transport options

Consultants

•ATKINS (UK)
—Main consultant
—Masterplanning, transportation, environmental and architectural expertise
—Detailed masterplans for six of the ten individual districts

Consultants

•Foster & Partners (UK)
—Consultant (Masterplan reviewer at key stages)
—Detailed masterplan for the Waterfront district (East & West)

Consultants

•F+A Architects (USA)
—Consultants
—Provided detail design for “spine” bridge
—Detailed masterplan for Fountain Square
—Detailed masterplan for Baku City Mall


Floorspace Mix within Strategic Masterplan

Office 440,000 sqm
Comparison Retail 230,000 sqm
Residential 3,600,000 sqm
Flexible Commercial 530,000 sqm

Baku White City Districts:










Green Hill District:



















Landmark: Aypara Residence Building:










Babek Strip District:



















Babek Quarter District:



















Park District:



















Central Business District:










Fountain Square:



















Waterfront Districts (East and West):










Waterfront:










Baku City Mall:



















Landmarks: Spine Bridge:










Landmarks: Waterfront Office Tower:










Landmarks: Waterfront Iconic Hotel:










Landmarks: Baku White City Office Building:










Landmarks: Waterfront Concert Hall:










Landmarks: Waterfront Modern Art Pavilion:











Project Figures

•221 ha development
•10 districts with different characters
•50000 residents
•4.5 mln sqm gross built area
•20000 residential and commercial units
•48000 workplaces (upon completion)
•40000 parking places
•39 ha landscape


Project Facts

•One of the largest modern projects in the world built entirely on ecologically reclaimed industrial zone
•Project area 10 times the size of Icheri Shahar(Inner City) in Baku
•Adding 1.3 km to existing Boulevard Line of Baku, making it largest in the world
•Will accommodate the Largest Mall of the region
•Proximity to City Center -4 km away from Qiz Qalasi(historical Centre)
•Metro Station


Investment Opportunities

—Residential: from 250 sqm up to 40,000 sqm
—Offices: from 2,000 sqm up to 80,000 sqm
—Tourism: Hotels, Entertainment, Thematic Park, Aqua Park
—Education: Schools, Universities, Kinder Gardens
—Medicine: Private Clinics, Sport and SPA Centers, Vet
Other Services: Warehousing, Auto-Service Centers and Other Workshops


Advantages of Investing in Baku White City:

•Ability of choosing investment medium as per approved Masterplan
•Selecting and registering of land plot for further construction
•Assistance in development of concept and detailed design
•Provision of project economical efficiency assessment
•Legal support in project construction documentation
•Provision of Utilities Technical Specification
•Support in tendering of construction phase
•Supervising the construction process
•Arrangement of connection of Utility services
•Issue of Certificates for Land Property
•Support in marketing activity


----------



## Galandar

*Official website of Baku White City development project:* http://www.bakuwhitecity.com


----------



## Ozerov

amazing project when completion ?


----------



## denking

WOW.. AMAZING..


----------



## Rekarte

Wow,really amazing!
Baku have good projects:cheers:


----------



## Bob!

Are these historic-looking edifices in the Green Hill District actually new buildings? They look wonderful. This kind of detailled architecture is a step in the right direction and should become the thing again.


----------



## Galandar

Some more renderings from White City development project in Baku:

*Baku City Mall*

Baku, Azerbaijan

The Baku City Mall is a retail and entertainment magnet for both the new White City, Baku district and the entire city. Fully integrated with the new development and accentuated by the iconic Spine Bridge, the mall is a major landmark on both Nobel Blvd. and the Caspian Sea itself. Inspired by major international shopping districts and monuments including the Milan Galleria and Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, the mall is intended to become the most important urban shopping and leisure destination in
Azerbaijan. The exterior of the mall features a contemporary highly curved aesthetic, using precision cut stone facades and columns, with glass and steel. The more than two million square foot interior of this massive complex includes many classical elements and is divided into several shopping zones or districts. These include a high fashion area, an entertainment district, an extensive traditional souk, a hypermarket, many cafes and restaurants and a modern international food court. The grade level plan of the three-level complex is in the form of a racetrack with several extensions that connect to the adjacent structures and open spaces. The entertainment and leisure district includes an Olympic size ice rink that overlooks the Caspian Sea, a multiplex cinema, a family entertainment center and a glass elevator that rises up through the interior of a three-story aquarium. F+A
























































*Fountain Square*

Baku, Azerbaijan

Fountain Square and the Fountain Square district are the heart of the entire White City, Baku development. The square, and the gardens and walkways to the north and south constitute the central spine of the entire master-planned district. This lushly landscaped and highly designed corridor of green open space, civic amenities and architecture, and pedestrian walkways links the Central Business District to the Baku City Mall and the Caspian Sea, including the iconic bridge over Nobel Blvd. The district slopes gently toward the shore and revolves around Fountain Square itself, a broad public plaza centered on a monumental fountain. This attractive public gathering place and pedestrian promenade, filled with fountains, ponds, benches, lawns and greenery, also has direct access to the Metro and other forms of transportation. The district includes a fashionable retail, residential and commercial neighborhood that surrounds the public park and connects to the rest of the city to the east and west. Filled with restaurants and cafes, a wide variety of shops, stores and services, Fountain Square encompasses a sunlit, open-air retail shopping and garden district with large courtyards and smaller courts, pedestrian streets and intimate lanes or mews. The retail district is strategically
integrated with urban residential buildings, both within the inner square and courtyard
area and immediately surrounding the central shopping district. F+A
























































*Cable Stayed Bridge*

Baku, Azerbaijan

The Cable Stayed Bridge is not only an extremely graceful, visually striking work of art and engineering; it is a vital part of the new infrastructure of Baku, Azerbaijan. Two
massive pylons join at an apex in shape of an immense wishbone. Cable stays hung
symmetrically from each side of this tapering apex suspend the bridge deck. The sleek, gracefully curved stainless steel tower rises at a sharp angle upward from the bridge high into the air. The equally graceful and taut suspension cables stretch from the tower to the deck of bridge at precisely calculated angles, perfectly balancing the force of gravity and the intrinsic stress on each side of the tower. This juxtaposition of forceful and dynamic elements brings forth an expressive representation of movement,
like a catapult in action. Designed for pedestrians, the bridge will be paved with stone and teak wood planks. The gleaming, burnished quality of the polished steel will be reflected in the glass railing on each side of the walkway. The sweeping, streamlined
shape of the bridge suggests a mid-air suspension of natural forces and objects, much like a bird in flight. The bridge is a lynchpin and focal point for the ensemble design of the entire district, creating the sense of a single public complex, a linear park extending the spine that runs through the city to the shore of the Caspian Sea. F+A






































*Baku City Mall Tower*

Baku, Azerbaijan

The elliptical City Mall Tower soars vigorously upward, as if drawn toward the sun like a
living creature made of glass and steel. The curved surface of the structure is strategically clad in both clear and reflective glass. The reflective glass curves and tapers towards the summit, creating an illusion to the eye that the tower is opening itself up to the sky and expressing the expansive balconies at the upper levels. The clear glass covers the narrow ends of the ellipse, creating a sense of lightness and transparency. The reflective glass curtain wall envelops the broad sides of the oval, which are oriented toward the spectacular views of the coast of the Caspian Sea and old town Baku beyond. There are balconies at every level, but on the wide sides of the ellipse the balconies gradually increase in size toward the top, matching the tapering reflective glass wall and enhancing the sense of upward movement. The 100-meter tower comprises a four level penthouse hotel, five floors of residential apartments, and 16 levels of office space. The hotel, residences and offices each have separate entrances but share a common automotive drop-off. Parking is both adjacent and subterranean with the valet located underground. Adjacent to the public boardwalk on the Caspian Sea, this gleaming, subtly curvilinear structure towers over the adjacent Baku City Mall and the nearby Fountain Square Gardens. F+A


----------



## Galandar

*BTW GREAT NEWS!!! We have 1st U/C building of White City*

Construction of one building in Green Hill District is started. Constructor is AQP Insaat.

Construction start: May 2010
Construction end: December 2011










Photo of advertisement by Mustafayev Qorxmaz:










www.aqp-az.com


----------



## Geocarlos

Very tasteful...I want something like this for PTY!!!


----------



## Galandar

Video presentation of Baku White City


----------



## hannah_banana

Nice project.


----------



## Galandar

Baku White City now in Facebook under the same name. Join it!


----------



## hannah_banana

I wish my city would do something like this.  When is it expected to be finished?


----------



## Galandar

*BWC presentation at Turkish-Azerbyacan Business Forum*

_29 July 2010
Baku Business Center
_


----------



## Galandar

The cranes on the territory of BWC. I expect it is a construction site of Aypara (Crescent) landmark building within BWC


----------



## edward003

amazing!


----------



## Galandar

View from Babek Avenue










Central Business District


----------



## Galandar

Construction site of AQP-Inshaat. Also, construction of Aypara Residence is seen above. Photo by user Yalchin Asadullayev


----------



## Galandar

Website of BWC http://www.bakuwhitecity.com is now available in 3 languages: Azerbaijani, English and Russian


----------



## Chadoh25

Great project!


----------



## Slartibartfas

What is the time frame for this actually awesome development? In Vienna something of that size would take at least 20 years. 

This will be a real gem and actually even worth for tourists to have a look at I guess. I hope the use will be as mixed as it looks like in the visualisations. The only small backdraw IMO is that the mall looks like an island with no grand entry for pedestrians. But at least they countered that by effectively establishing a short and efficient pedestrian connection between the mall and the rest of the centre of the new district.


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City project successfully presented at annual MİPİM ASİA 2010 in Hong Kong
*
The exhibition held by Reed MİDEM annually brought together city and regional authorities, construction companies, international investors, hotel chains, management firms, franchising networks and financial and consulting organizations.

In total, over 2000 visitors and 650 companies from various countries and regions attended the exhibition. The exhibition featured 40 target sessions combining statements of 150 authoritative lecturers and debates on studying of potential of market opportunities and solutions of investment strategy in various regions and branch segments.

Baku White City project, implemented as part of the decree by President Ilham Aliyev "Comprehensive action plan for improving ecological conditions in the Azerbaijan Republic in 2006 - 2010", was presented alongside with the most leading international investment projects.

Eighty of these projects were nominated for the annual MIPIM Asia Awards 2010.

_24 November 2010
/Today.Az/ _


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City project takes part in investment summit in Kiev*

_Prospects of cooperation between two regions were discussed at November 25-26 Investment Summit of CIS and Middle Eastern countries held in Kiev._

The indicated event was attended by representatives of the Baku – white city project open for potential investment.

The project is part of execution of the order of Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev's "Plan of comprehensive measures to improve the environmental situation in Azerbaijan for 2006-2010".

Representatives of this project spoke at the summit on the investment opportunities of the Baku - the white city project. During the presentation, the event participants were provided with information on successful economic development and investment opportunities in Azerbaijan, recognized by the World Bankm as a country which has successfully implemented reforms in economic sphere.

Among the organizers of the Investment Summit were the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine, National Bank of Ukraine and the Ministry of Economic Development of the country. The summit was attended by more than 400 heads of the companies from 32 countries in all sectors who are interested in investment cooperation.

_Fri 03 December 2010
/1news.az/_


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City Project was nominated in London for "WAN Awards 2010 " of the World Architectural News magazine*

At this year's competition were presented various architectural projects, such as squares, bridges, landscape structures, airports and master plans of Sydney, Vancouver, New York, Rio-de-Janeiro, Beijing, Kosovo, Heidelberg, Nicosia, Graz, Mexico and many other cities. In total in the contest participated 77 architectural projects, 38 of which were considered as completed and 39 uncompleted. The jury of the contest includes one of the most qualified world-known experts in architecture.

Baku White City Project carried out within the context of the Decree of Mr. ILHAM ALIYEV, the President of the Azerbaijan Republic entitled “Comprehensive action plan for improving the ecological conditions in the Azerbaijan Republic during 2006 – 2010” was presented in the category of «Urban Design», along with the world’s leading projects. This nomination covers projects of urban planning and beautification, which is always a hot topic in light of the rise of modern cities, increasing the density of population, improvement of infrastructure and transport strategy.

Unlike previous contests, this year jury splits championship between two participants: «Paddington Reservoir Gardens» Sydney, Australia (category - completed projects) and «Chicago Central Area DeCarbonization Plan» Chicago, USA (category – uncompleted projects).

_16 December 2010_
_Baku White City_


----------



## quadi

ok this project is crazy, but amazing!!


----------



## icehot

Wow looks like Baku has its own Napoleon!
Great project


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

One more video presentation:


----------



## icehot

When do they start?


----------



## Chadoh25

That video was amazing!


----------



## Galandar

icehot said:


> When do they start?


The project has been launched. Construction of the first three buildings and infrastructure is going on as well as the works on demolition of old buildings


----------



## Azer_Akhundov




----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City Project was first presented in Cannes at International Real Estate Exhibition MIPIM-2011*

_The International Exhibition of Real Estate MIPIM-2011 was held from 8 to 11 March in Cannes, France. Azerbaijan was presented at the most authoritative exhibition venues of the world real estate market by Baku White City Project, included to the list of projects nominated for MIPIM Awards-2011._

The visitors of the exhibition could familiarize with the advantages of Baku White City at a separate stand, exposition of which included a physical model of future urban districts on a scale of 1:500. In addition, detailed information about the Baku White City was also presented in a special directory, brochures and electronic mediums of the exhibition. The article, dedicated to the Azerbaijan project was published in the next issue of the exhibition journal MIPIM Preview.

According to the Reed MIDEM organizers, 1,700+ companies from 81 countries presented an extensive range of high-potential development projects this year, The cities of Bruxells, Helsinki, Frankfurt,Munich, Cape Toün, Barcelona were among the main exhibitors.CIS at MIPIM was presented by Azerbaijan, Russia, Georgia, Ukraine and Belarus. MIPIM 2011 attracted about 4000 active investors from more than 1000 investment companies as well. Various conferences, forums and round tables with participation of renowned experts in economics were held also here, in the course of which speakers presented the most complete information on investment in emerging real estate markets, financial risk management, current trends of urbanization and urban development and other relevant topics.

In total MIPIM-2011 was attended by about 30000 professionals, among them - investors, representatives of leading development and consulting companies, architects and developers of the concepts of territorial development. The event itself received wide coverage in international media, represented here by more than 200 correspondents of foreign media.

Urban Development Project Baku White City is carried out under the Decree of the Azerbaijan President Ilham Aliyev on the approval of the "Plan of complex measures to improve the environmental situation in Azerbaijan in 2006-2010". Detailed information about the project can be found at the site www.bakuwhitecity.az.

_14.03.2011
/Trend/_


----------



## Galandar

Baku White City took part at the Arabian Hotel Investment Conference 2011 (AHIC 2011) held from April 30 to May 2, in Dubai, UAE.


----------



## Genç

By far and away the best, most detailed and most exciting master plan projects I have seen. And tasteful!

Well done Azerbaijan


----------



## mateunio

Big copy of the western Cities. Too little Baku style.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

its amazing, cox guzal, i mean, this thing is a city of its own! it will take a long time to build but man can't wait :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Construction area




























Photos by *Rapho* :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgienblogspotcom/sets/72157626874615126/


----------



## schmidt

mateunio said:


> Big copy of the western Cities. Too little Baku style.


Well yeah, but nobody says that when the UK builds stuff like in the Canary Wharf or the Parisian La Defense. Nobody would say that it lacks London or Paris style and looks too American.

Every modern city in the world has its modern areas, Baku should also have its own.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

modernity is not only for westerners, its universal


----------



## raj87

http://www.freeforumsmilies.com/img/images/8.gif


----------



## raj87

http://www.freeforumsmilies.com/img/images/7.gif


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City project to give new life to center of our capital*










_The President of Azerbaijan Republic Ilham Aliyev and the First Lady Mehriban Alieva have visited the project`s stand at the Caspian Oil and Gas Exhibition 2011._

Baku White City Project personifies the beginning of qualitatively new stage in transformation of Baku appearance as it is required by the international standards. It will present new life to the center of our capital.

"Baku White City Project is one of the most important projects", - said the President while visiting the project`s stand.

Baku White City causes the increasing interest of investors. Therefore, currently in a Green Hill district on 20 ha the cleaning of the polluted areas is already finishing and has been started a work on infrastructure creation.

The development and realization of the project is implemented in accordance with the recommendations and directives of President Ilham Aliyev as well as within the Presidential Decree on "Comprehensive action plan for improving the ecological conditions in the Azerbaijan Republic during 2006 - 2010".

Presented to the wide public of Azerbaijan for the first time Baku White City project, has caused a great interest of participants and visitors of the exhibition. Baku White City pavilion settled down on 180 sq. m and including project model of 1:500 scale, have been visited by 8000 visitors during four days and all of them received the detailed information on advantages and investment possibilities of Baku White City. Special booklets and the CDs containing the visual information about the project were presented as well to all visitors of the stand.

About 30 local and foreign mass-media representatives showed their interest to Baku White City project as well.

The exhibition held on 7-10th June, 2011 in Baku Expo Centre and organized by the official support of the State Oil Company and the Ministry of Industry and Energy of Azerbaijan Republic, has gathered about 300 companies-exhibitors from 18 countries worldwide and has drawn attention of more than 10000 visitors from 56 countries of the world.

Detailed information about the project can be found at www.bakuwhitecity.az

_13.06.2011
/Trend/_


----------



## Caravaggio

Love it i had never heard of Baku but now i know where it is and I hope I can go there someday


----------



## Genç

So is construction progressing at least for the first phase of the project? When do you think the entire WC project will be completed, realistically?


----------



## Galandar

Genç said:


> So is construction progressing at least for the first phase of the project? When do you think the entire WC project will be completed, realistically?


They have started the practical realisation of Green Hill district within BWC. The expected duration of the project is at least 10 years.


----------



## Genç

Thanks Galandar


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City won "The Best Masterplanning Award" of Cityscape Global 2011 *

1000 companies from 120 countries and 60,000 realtors participated at the international exhibition on real estate – the Cityscape Global 2011. The projects of UAE (Traditional Suq in Shindagha, Dubai Municipality), Saudi Arabia (Capital Gate, Johnson-Marshall & Partners), Azerbaijan (Baku White City), India (D HOTEL, Sannjay Puri Architects Pvt Ltd) and China (Shijiazhuang International Convention & Exhibition Center, Woods Bagot) reached the final of the Cityscape Awards competition. 


The jury, composed of international experts in the field of architecture and urban design, recognized the Baku White City project to be the best masterplanning project. Among the exhibitors of the Cityscape Global were presented such famous projects of Dubai as Palm Jumeira - the biggest artificial island in the world, Burj Khalifa – the tallest skyscraper in the world, the Down Town complex, the concert complex of Saudi Arabia -Diplomatic Quarter, Creative Media Centre of China - Run Run Shaw, Singapore Fusionopolis, and others. 

The International exhibition - Cityscape Global 2011, held from 27 to 29 September in the DICEC exhibition center of Dubai and presenting the largest event in the field of real estate and investments, was officially opened by the ruler of Dubai emirate and Prime Minister of UAE - Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktum. The ceremony of rewarding the Baku White City project was held the same evening at a gala dinner at the famous Madinat Jumeirah Hotel. 
Baku White City urban develepoment project, which claims to be the new modern center of Baku, is carried out under the Decree of President Ilham Aliyev on approval of the "Plan of complex measures to improve the environmental situation in Azerbaijan Republic in 2006-2010", according to the order of the head of Executive Power of Baku -H. Abutalibov, issued in June 11, 2007 

Along with the Azerbaijani specialists such companies as “Atkins” (UK), "Foster + Partners" (UK), and “F + A Architects” were attracted to work on the Baku White City project.

Detailed information about the project can be found at www.bakuwhitecity.az

Source: _Baku White City_


----------



## Galandar

*Construction of French lyceum in Baku starts*

_The ceremony of laying the French Lyceum’s foundation was held in Baku yesterday within the framework of the French President to Azerbaijan._

The ceremony was preceded by signing of an intergovernmental agreement on the French Lyceum establishment.

After the ceremony President Nicolas Sarkozy was handed over the layout of project 'Baku White City'. The French President was informed that the school will be built in an area of Baku called 'Baku White City', one of the biggest and unique urban planning projects in the world. The project is noted for the fact that there will be a Parisian quarter.

The idea of French lyceum opening in Baku has been discussed for more than 5 years. The intergovernmental agreement was required to circumvent the legal collision concerning language of teaching in this educational institution.

_08.10.2011
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## Galandar

*The world known CNN has filmed Baku White City Project*










“Eye on Azerbaijan” is a CNN’s five-day series program about Azerbaijan, one of the issues of which will be devoted to the Baku White City urban development project. In the story, which will be on air on 15 November at 8 p.m. Baku time, you will hear about the special role of the project in attracting of investments to Azerbaijan, the transformation of the Black City of Baku into a new modern center of the capital, formation of favorable socio-economic conditions here, improving of ecological situation as well as the other features of the project.

“Eye on Azerbaijan” will be on air every evening from 14 to 18 November at 8 p.m. of Baku time. The weekly program will highlight key aspects of the economy, culture, art and sport of modern Azerbaijan, formating its image an the international arena. CNN will pay special attention for Eurovision 2012 preparations as well.

The program will be online with direct connections from Baku with the presentation of Jim Clancy, a CNN International news anchor with more than 30 years’ experience covering the world. Clancy has reported on the collapse of Communism, the fall of the Berlin Wall, war in Iraq etc.

CNN, which is on air in more than 200 countries of the world, is now in Azerbaijan on the invitation of the Ministry of Culture and Tourism of Azerbaijan.

Urban Development Project Baku White City is carried out under the Decree of the President Ilham Aliyev on the approval of the «Plan of complex measures to improve the environmental situation in Azerbaijan in 2006-2010». Detailed information about the project can be found at 

_November 14, 2011
Baku White City_


----------



## Galandar

*CNN about Baku White City*

http://cnn.com/video/?/video/world/2011/11/15/clancy-azerbaijan-white-city.cnn


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City Project won «The Best Central and Western Asia Futura Projects» of MIPIM Asia Awards 2011*

_Ceremonial presentation of this prestigious award to the Baku White City Project was held on November 16 in Hong Kong._

Exept the Baku White City, in this category were selected project of the North Caucasus Tourism Cluster «Resorts of the North Caucasus» (Russia), as well as the project «Abu Dhabi International Airport Midfield Complex» (UAE), presented by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates Company. In total in the final of MIPIM Asia Awards 2011 took part 29 projects from 80 countries, including China, India, Singapore, Australia, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, South Korea, Taiwan, Thailand, UAE and Azerbaijan.

MIPIM ASIA 2011 exhibition is held on November 15-17 at the Exhibition Center of Hong Kong - Hong Kong Convention & Exhibition Center. This is the biggest investment exhibition of innovative projects in real estate market, founded in 1997 and held annually in Hong Kong. Within three days the exhibition was attended by representatives of 1021 companies from 42 countries, including 384 investors, 146 exhibitors, the event was reported by 190 journalists.

_November 17, 2011
Baku White City_


----------



## gta`baku

Строющийся ОФис BWC


----------



## Galandar

Thanks for sharing pictures of the office of BWC kay:


----------



## emil_tdk

mateunio said:


> Big copy of the western Cities. Too little Baku style.


for instance?


----------



## ElOhEl

Very nice, never knew about this city until now. Can't wait to see this fully realized!


----------



## sreelavanya

No chance AMAZING VERYYYYYYYYYYY nice projects well done .thanks for nice sharing


----------



## Kiboko

Very nice developments. I especially like the Fountain Square area en the Waterfront district. The pedestrianbridge which connects both areas it superb .

The only area i don't like at all is the Babek Strip with its uninspired row of small towers. Is it a social housingproject?


----------



## hater

by user Aka_04


----------



## timeway

I found it very informative forum.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Some more renderings of office buildings:



















http://www.panoramio.com/user/2241017?with_photo_id=78382354


----------



## Genç

I love everything about this project. I hope the whole area can be realised, to the highest quality kay:


----------



## Galandar

Genç said:


> I love everything about this project. I hope the whole area can be realised, to the highest quality kay:


Thank you very much! :cheers:


----------



## hater

day.az


----------



## agus_southMVD

WOW. What can I say? So much information to process. This is a HUGE project. It includes some interesting urban concepts, such as the shapes of the blocks around a central space. But it also has several issues. The avenues are far too wide and far too many, the open air parking space is totally unnecessary, since (having so little budget restrictions) they could have opted for underground parking space instead.
Regarding the architecture, personally, I loath this kind of kitschy faux European style which, unfortunately, is present all over the world (including the city where I live). For those saying it's just a small part of the project: it's not. Having looked at the renders, I can say it's a huge part of the project, and one of the biggest developments in this style in the world. 
It's a pity, because the buildings with modern authentic designs are quite attractive, and the modern area near the coast looks especially good, with the terraced modern buildings.
But that is just my opinion, I guess that if people there like that kitschy style, and they are happy about it, if they will enjoy the spaces and the buildings, they are in their right to build whatsoever they want. Only that if I ever happen to visit Azerbaijan, I'm going to do my best to stay clear of that "French Quarter", staying in the nice modern part instead


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

More renderings of BWC Office Building (U/C):





































http://www.kocayalaz.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Denjiro

Unique renders! Looks good.


----------



## Galandar

*Delegation of Austrian-Azerbaijani Chamber of Commerce (ATAZ) visited Baku White City*

Delegation of ATAZ accompanied with high-rank representatives of the City of Vienna as well some companies such as BEHF Architects, Pendl & Piswanger and others visited the headquarters of BWC as well as the construction site of the project. 




























_Baku White City_


----------



## Galandar

Construction update - 20.10.2012


----------



## Galandar

*Dubai Chamber Official Delegation Visit*










_Baku White City Facebook Page_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Source:_ AQP Inshaat facebook page


----------



## BaKuCiTy

Galandar said:


> *Dubai Chamber Official Delegation Visit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Baku White City Facebook Page_


so it seems that they are gonna to invest in this project


----------



## hater

BaKuCiTy said:


> so it seems that they are gonna to invest in this project


hopefully


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Some more coastal part of industrial area is included in White City project:










http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/masterplan/


----------



## Galandar

Ongoing construction works of the BWC administrative building:



















_Baku White City_


----------



## hater

looks more like this one


----------



## castillo2008

Amazing project!


----------



## Galandar

Office building of BWC - Construction update:




























_Baku White City_


----------



## Turkiiish

bana göre BWC cok akilli bir proje.


----------



## Galandar

Now we can follow construction progress of buildings on BWC official website: http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## Galandar

Temel Residential Building and BWC Office Building on a perspective view of Green Hill street 1










_Baku White City_


----------



## Galandar

Some lines of subway to run through Baku White City

The management of the Baku Metro and Baku White City conducted talks on the occasion of the location of metro stations on the area of the new urban complex of underground stations.

The Baku Metro reports that the talks were conducted fruitfully.

"Under the arrangement, green, purple and blue metro lines will run through the territory of Baku White City," it was informed.

_14.01.2013 
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## Amrafel

Those modern structures are great, but Paris-like buildings make it kitch.


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City begins laying roads to its territory* 

The reconstruction of another central main road has been commenced in Baku.

Baku White City Project office reports that within the project Azeryolservis (ARS) of the Ministry of Transport started reconstruction of the road on Khagani Rustamov Street.

"The new six-lane road with width of 45 m with wide sidewalks and a total length of 1.7 km to be laid here will connect the two main arteries of the city of Baku - Babak Avenue and Nobel Avenue, and will extend to the new boulevard line," the Project office informed.

Rustamov Street frames from west the area of Green Hill district, the so-called "green island" - the capital’s modern center, where four apartment complexes in the French style is being constructed and construction of one of the iconic buildings of project Baku White City Office Building on a 2 hectare area is under way. The building will mean entry to the new district area from Nobel Avenue, being the gates of Baku White City. Landscaping of this street will facilitate comfortable living of first inhabitants of the district and provide them with easy access to separate objects inside and outside Baku White City.

_16.01.2013
Fineko/abc.az_


*Baku White City has made a full plan of Nobel Avenue reconstruction in Baku* 

Baku White City Project will connect the four main avenues of Baku - Heydar Aliyev, Babak, Nobel and Neftchilar.

The Project press service informs that BWC project proposed a scheme of the road network precisely in this direction.

"At present, the reconstruction of road on Khagani Rustamov Street is underway. The road will connect the Babak and Nobel avenues. Also, the project implies extension of Nobel Avenue sidewalk on one side of the road up to 20 m,” the press-service informs.

The Project spokesman also said that development of Fountain Square has been started on the territory. Easy access to the new Fountain Square will be provided by planned construction of a new metro station to continue the green line of the Baku Metro. The station will have exits to the Fountain Square, Nobel Avenue, Shopping Centre, and Nizami Park. A noticeable landmark will be an overground pedestrian bridge (Spine Bridge), which provides a direct link between Fountain Square and the upper levels of shopping & entertainment center Baku White City through Nobel Avenue.

Along with the drastic changes of the district, it will be preserved its historical identity. In particular, the project of a new building to decorate Nobel Avenue is being developed so that the two towers used for the distillation of oil would remain visible from the avenue as a symbol of the industrial past.

_16.01.2013
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

22.01.2013

Park Chinar:



















AQP-1:










AQP-2:










http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## Galandar

Baku White City Office Building won the Azeri Business Award 2012 in the nomination «Input on Development of Modern Architecture»










_Baku White City_


----------



## Galandar

BWC Office Building - Construction update:










_Baku White City_


----------



## TaxiRide

hater said:


> by user Aka_04


Omg... I can't believe it...
R they seriously building something in style "of style"? I do not even know how to identify that.


----------



## Galandar

TaxiRide said:


> Omg... I can't believe it...
> R they seriously building something in style "of style"? I do not even know how to identify that.


First, not the whole project of BWC will look like this but only a part of it called Green Village. 

Second, I can't get your astonishment. This style is not something new and extraordinary for Baku. In fact, a very big part of downtown Baku consist of this type of buildings built in the end of 19th beginning of 20th century. The material they used and they still use is limestone which is a widely-spread construction material in Absheron peninsula where Baku is located. Moreover, Baku Mayoralty reconstruct many Soviet buildings in central area of Baku by using the same limestone so that they finally look close to this style which I also totally support.


----------



## TaxiRide

Who cares about stone? This is reinforced concrete! 
And of course is not new and extraordinary style, it seems to be in some XIXth century european block.


----------



## Galandar

TaxiRide said:


> Who cares about stone? This is reinforced concrete!
> And of course is not new and extraordinary style, it seems to be in some XIXth century european block.


This architecture is not something exotic for Baku, that is what I meant! A good part of the city built in the end of 19th-beginning of 20th centuries looks similar to it.


----------



## Turkiiish

Paris evleri ?  
Gayet güzel ve karisik projeler var.. Paris, venise, modern binalar.. vs


----------



## Hepec

Paris has nothing on Baku! 

Amazing projects and congrats!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

02.02.2013
































































_Source:_ AQP Inshaat facebook page


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Source:_ AQP Inshaat facebook page


----------



## Сталин

Massive project..


----------



## Galandar

*Kuwait’s Foreign Minister becomes familiar with "Kuwait Tower" residential complex to be built in Baku*

_Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister of Kuwait Sheikh Sabah Khalid Al-Hamad Al-Sabah became familiar with “White City” project. APA reports that Kuwait’s Foreign Minister was informed about "Kuwait Tower" residential complex to be built in Baku._

The Foreign Minister was said that the 20-storey residential building would be built at an altitude of 27 meters above the sea level and the people living there would have a beautiful view of the Sea, Flag Square and White City. Design on the construction of the complex is underway and following its completion an estimate would be prepared and tender launched. Kuwait’s Foreign Minister expressed his satisfaction with the project.

The project of residential complex is being developed by the British "Atkins" company and supported by International Islamic Charitable Organization (IICO) of Kuwait - Asia Muslims Committee. The project also received awards in international exhibitions.

http://en.apa.az/news/187850


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

^^


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Source:_ AQP Inshaat facebook page


----------



## Slartibartfas

I think the pseudo-French buildings will look fine but let's see how the first one will look like when finished.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

batman said:


> The planed area looks so kitschy. Seems like concept of copied buildings from different places of the world. You can see WTC tower (2!), buildings form 19th centuries form Paris, you can see even a posh style building on the shore like Burj Al Arab hotel...Separate different parts of this urban concept looks decent, but overall it's tasteless, just copied bunch of building.


Most of the designs are proposed ones, final designs probably will change.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Office Building:










AQP Inshaat


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Green Hill District:





































AQP Inshaat


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Office Building:










AQP Inshaat


----------



## hater

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Park District:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baku White City


approved? or just proposed?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

hater said:


> approved? or just proposed?


Seems like it is approved one. If you compare with previous renderings, there are some changes.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

AQP Inshaat


----------



## Batista12

I really like the classical look.


----------



## HenriGermain

so . much . kitsch .

both "classic" and "modern".


----------



## HenriGermain

I think Baku just went right after Dubai on my list of places never ever to visit in my life.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Office building:



AQP Inshaat


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

AQP Inshaat


----------



## mohammed ghani

Really Nice :cheers:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

May 2013

AQP-1:










AQP-2:










Park Chinar:










Temel:










Baku White City


----------



## Highcliff

I don't doubt baku will be the most developed city in the caucaso.....:drool::drool:


----------



## hater

Highcliff said:


> I don't doubt baku will be the most developed city in the caucaso.....:drool::drool:


it already is the most developed city in the Caucasus


----------



## hater

by Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее


----------



## CF221

HenriGermain said:


> so . much . kitsch .
> 
> both "classic" and "modern".


Baku has a tradition in Vernacular architecture that goes further back than many other cities.


----------



## Neo-Historist

What is unfortunately not known to many (inluding in this thread), that Baku is an old city with a rich and authentic architectural heritage of different architectural styles spanning different periods. This city was not built recently and from scratch - and as a theme park, unlike other cities previously mentioned and which bear no relation to Baku. 

Baku, has a indeed a rich and authentic history of Neoclassical and Art Nouveau architecture dating to the Czarist era during the 19th century and early 20th century (which was the heyday of these architectural styles around the world as well as in Baku) with many examples concentrated in the heart of the city. It is not a crime to build new buildings which completely adhere to historic architecture styles (and are not kitsch pastiches and interpretations of historical styles) especially if such architectural styles have been historically present in a city, which is the case for Baku, unlike other cities previously mentioned.


----------



## Gedimin

^^

nevertheless, no other european city copies their past architectural experience. you may see some features in new buildings, you of course can see old-style buildings in historic district built in order not to spoil the view, but you will never see new districts full of 19century-looking buildings!

that may show that city either got stuck in the past or is building an amusement park


----------



## masterpaul

Gedimin said:


> ^^
> 
> nevertheless, no other european city copies their past architectural experience. you may see some features in new buildings, you of course can see old-style buildings in historic district built in order not to spoil the view, but you will never see new districts full of 19century-looking buildings!
> 
> that may show that city either got stuck in the past or is building an amusement park


And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Gedimin said:


> ^^
> 
> nevertheless, no other european city copies their past architectural experience. you may see some features in new buildings, you of course can see old-style buildings in historic district built in order not to spoil the view, but you will never see new districts full of 19century-looking buildings!
> 
> that may show that city either got stuck in the past or is building an amusement park


Some European cities are engaged in large scale reconstruction of lost old neighbourhoods though. 

And others are in fact building in some retro styles. Berlin has various examples of neo-art-deco. And you know what? There is nothing wrong with that as long as the buildings are well designed. 

Those neo-historicist blocks in the White City are in my opinion properly dimensioned and to see some kitsch in them, one has to have a serious kitsch paranoia. I fail to see it. I know modernist buildings that are more elaborate.


----------



## Rckr88

Baku looks wonderful..hope to visit it someday


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

06.05.2013

BWC Office Building:



















AQP-1:



















AQP-2:



















Park Chinar:



















Temel:



















http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

14.05.2013



















AQP İnshaat


----------



## Galandar

BAKU WHITE CITY recieves prestigious Asia Pacific Property Awards 2013 for Baku White City Office building










_Baku White City_


----------



## Galandar

Cleaning up wasted areas on the coastline of BWC




























http://www.ekol.az/


----------



## Galandar

Groundbreaking ceremony of BWC seaside boulevard




























http://president.az/articles/8220


----------



## Galandar

Green Hill district - Construction update 30.05.2013










_Baku White City facebook page_
_Initialy posted by user Askerzadeh_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Construction of 4 more buildings is started in Green Hill district:





































http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Office Bulding










AQP - 1










Park Çinar










Təməl










http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## Galandar

01.08.2013

BWC Office building:










New buildings:










Construction of new road:










Originally posted by user Azer Akhundov


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Green Hill district:










http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction/6


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

https://www.facebook.com/aqpinshaat

_Originally posted by user Derbendy_


----------



## Tiaren

Hepec said:


> Paris has nothing on Baku!
> 
> Amazing projects and congrats!


Oh, yes, it has! And Baku is only building cheap imitations of it.

I have nothing against historicist architecture. In fact, I do love it! But it has to be done right. Original, tasteful, in the right size and proportions...and Baku does apparenty not ahere to any of that. It's just nouveau riche kitsch, like anywhere else in Asia! A wannabe Paris...


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Office Building

_Photos by user emsybax:_


----------



## Galandar

A number of underground pedestrians is proposed to be built within Baku White City:










_Baku White City_


----------



## Slartibartfas

Pedestrian underpasses are usually built when cars take precedence over pedestrians and crossings are designed as traffic hell holes. Its a pity when new neighbourhoods are torn in bits and pieces by roads you can only pass through under- or overpasses.


----------



## hater

its an 8 lane road thats why underpasses are built at that part


----------



## Slartibartfas

Are all of those blue roads above that monstrous? 

Anyway, urban roads even if they are major arteries should accommodate pedestrians. They managed to do so in the Main station district in Vienna as well which is currently under construction: (the major road in the upper left corner: http://hauptbahnhof-wien.at/de/Serv...n_Projektgebiet/170_projektgebiet_orthogr.jpg) That multi lane road is one of the most used roads in the entire city and the only underpass is at the main station itself, because there is a big underground transit connector.


----------



## Tiaren

hater said:


> its an 8 lane road thats why underpasses are built at that part


Imitating the architecture and life style of European cities, but intersecting everything with monstrous Asian/American highways...it won't work, sorry! hno:


----------



## hater

Tiaren said:


> Imitating the architecture and life style of European cities, but intersecting everything with monstrous Asian/American highways...it won't work, sorry! hno:


only 3 highways go through this big project 
and only a smart part of the project imitates the European architecture


----------



## Tiaren

Only three highways... :lol:
One is enough to destroy the cityscape. We Europeans learned that already some decades ago...


----------



## Galandar

Tiaren said:


> Imitating the architecture and life style of European cities, but intersecting everything with monstrous Asian/American highways...it won't work, sorry! hno:


Imitation? Baku's architecture was especially influenced by european architecture during the oil boom of late 19th century. There are hundreds of european style buildings built in that time.

The coastal highway will be the only 8-lane road within this project. All the rest roads will be max. 6, in fact mostly 2-4 lane roads. As for underground pedestrian crossroads, they have been built in many parts of Baku, regardless to the width of roads.


----------



## Galandar

Tiaren said:


> Only three highways... :lol:
> One is enough to destroy the cityscape. We Europeans learned that already some decades ago...


In fact, only two. The existing Nobel avenue and the under construction coastal road. All the rest roads around and within the project are planned as 2 to 6 lane roads.


----------



## Slartibartfas

I don't think this is about imitating European whatever or not. It is about how pedestrian friendly a city is. Granted many large cities around the world are not terribly pedestrian friendly so if Baku were to plan with pedestrians just as an afterthought after thinking about cars, it would be hardly alone. 

I just had a glance at Baku on google maps and one could see a lot of underpasses indeed. I have never been there, maybe residents really don't mind but where I live underpasses are undone again and replaced by at level pedestrian crossings. And you can really see that people actually prefer using traffic light controlled at level crossings over underpasses where they have the choice between both.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Slartibartfas said:


> I don't think this is about imitating European whatever or not. It is about how pedestrian friendly a city is. Granted many large cities around the world are not terribly pedestrian friendly so if Baku were to plan with pedestrians just as an afterthought after thinking about cars, it would be hardly alone.
> 
> I just had a glance at Baku on google maps and one could see a lot of underpasses indeed. I have never been there, maybe residents really don't mind but where I live underpasses are undone again and replaced by at level pedestrian crossings. And you can really see that people actually prefer using traffic light controlled at level crossings over underpasses where they have the choice between both.


The number of cars increased dramatically in last years, that is why government tries to avoid traffic light controlled crossings.


----------



## Slartibartfas

But by doing so you are just repeating the mistakes of Western European cities of some decades ago.
If you want to know the consequences of such a "car-friendly" policy it would be enough to look at the history of cities that have pushed those policies already many decades ago and what they learned from it.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
You can't forget, it's a city in a developing country. They have to learn their lesson on their own.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Slartibartfas said:


> But by doing so you are just repeating the mistakes of Western European cities of some decades ago.
> If you want to know the consequences of such a "car-friendly" policy it would be enough to look at the history of cities that have pushed those policies already many decades ago and what they learned from it.





Tiaren said:


> ^^
> You can't forget, it's a city in a developing country. They have to learn their lesson on their own.


To be honest, I still don't understand why using underground pedestrian crossings would be disastrous. For me, it is safer and also drivers would be pleased.


----------



## Slartibartfas

No, underpasses are not "disastrous". Having underpasses is also much better than having no pedestrian crossing possibility at all. It's merely that they are more expensive to build and either expensive to maintain or unpleasant run-down places. Pedestrians also have to go longer distances to get to the same places. 

Maybe my disappointment derives from the fact that the White City is marketed as top notch urban development. So I hoped that it were not designed like those car friendly city scapes we are nowadays trying to redesign again in Western Europe. 



Tiaren said:


> ^^
> You can't forget, it's a city in a developing country. They have to learn their lesson on their own.


Maybe, but isn't it a depressing thought, that those countries couldn't learn from mistakes other countries have made long ago instead of just repeating the very same mistakes again? Or is it just the way it has to be? I don't know.


----------



## hater

Slartibartfas said:


> No, underpasses are not "disastrous". Having underpasses is also much better than having no pedestrian crossing possibility at all. It's merely that they are more expensive to build and either expensive to maintain or unpleasant run-down places. Pedestrians also have to go longer distances to get to the same places.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but isn't it a depressing thought, that those countries couldn't learn from mistakes other countries have made long ago instead of just repeating the very same mistakes again? Or is it just the way it has to be? I don't know.



traffics in Baku are very bad on the same level as Moscow I would say
so these underpasses are necessary and one of the ways to ease up traffic 
and no they are not unpleasant run-down places


----------



## Tiaren

Now, you should ask yourself, why is traffic so bad in Baku? Is Azerbaijan and Baku as big or populated as Russia and Moscow? Why do you need all that cars and highways, like in the US, when Azerbaijan is even smaller than many European countries?
I have the strong feeling, that Baku has become rich and now wants to be as big and impressive and important as for example Dubai or Shanghai. So they build big...who cares about pedestrian friendliness. I think, that is the real problem. Baku tries to equal booming Asia, when it should better look to it's European roots and values. And not on a superficial level, by imitating their architecture, like the Parisian quarter of White City clearly does.


----------



## hater

Tiaren said:


> Now, you should ask yourself, why is traffic so bad in Baku? Is Azerbaijan and Baku as big or populated as Russia and Moscow? Why do you need all that cars and highways, like in the US, when Azerbaijan is even smaller than many European countries?
> I have the strong feeling, that Baku has become rich and now wants to be as big and impressive and important as for example Dubai or Shanghai. So they build big...who cares about pedestrian friendliness. I think, that is the real problem. Baku tries to equal booming Asia, when it should better look to it's European roots and values. And not on a superficial level, by imitating their architecture, like the Parisian quarter of White City clearly does.


uhmm what are we supposed to do ? take away the cars? government is trying to develop the infrastructure as fast as it can and plans to build additional 50 subway stations , aswell as other projects to influence people to move to public transport.
infrastructure wasn't keeping up with the large number of cars coming to Baku when the economy was in tough shape , now the government invests billions to solve problems of huge traffic in Baku
I just like Azer don't understand what's bad about underground passes? eases up traffic and its safer for people


----------



## Slartibartfas

I think its important to realize that you can't have a completely car friendly city and a pedestrian friendly city at the same time and that the more a city is designed around car traffic, the less suitable it is for public transportation. You can't have everything, so you have to choose your priorities. I think that's the lesson Western Europe and even the US have already learned. 

If you create huge roads, you also induce new car traffic and drain PT ridership. That increased traffic will jam your inner city roads which can't be equallly extended, unless you are tearing down large parts of the inner city.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Baku White City_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Hotel:



















_Gobustone_


----------



## aimant

Azer_Akhundov said:


> BWC Hotel:
> 
> _Gobustone_


Where is location of "BWC Hotel"? Any other info on this hotel?


----------



## Galandar

Construction update:






















































































































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## hypersite

*Amazing !*

This is an amazing project ! Specially the Paris style part, it's amazing, it's like the transformation of Paris in the 1800 century ! Please keep posting more picture love it !


----------



## Glen Bates

This is an extremely ambitious project, and very expensive too I imagine! Good to see a master plan so well thought out and very transparent to the public. A lot of mixed comments in this thread, so will be interesting to see how the reaction is to the completed buildings and continued development in the years it come. - G


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

January 2014:




































































































http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## Vegaslakes

hypersite said:


> This is an amazing project ! Specially the Paris style part, it's amazing, it's like the transformation of Paris in the 1800 century ! Please keep posting more picture love it !


Reminded me of Paris to.


----------



## BaKuCiTy

i think in Azerbaijan they know better to build underground passes or not.


----------



## doguorsi2

We already have a Paris. Why would you do something if you already know what you are doing won't be as good as the original. Will it satisfy you to be the second class, cheaper version of the original thing? This is nothing but a waste of national resources on some cheap arabic utopias. 

You are who you are and it is the best version of you. Imitating Madonna won't make you a Madonna but a Lady Gaga.


----------



## hater

doguorsi2 said:


> We already have a Paris. Why would you do something if you already know what you are doing won't be as good as the original. Will it satisfy you to be the second class, cheaper version of the original thing? This is nothing but a waste of national resources on some cheap arabic utopias.
> 
> You are who you are and it is the best version of you. Imitating Madonna won't make you a Madonna but a Lady Gaga.



uhmm the government isn't building this , private companies are if you want go rage at them and the European architects that designed the project


----------



## doguorsi2

hater said:


> uhmm the government isn't building this , private companies are if you want go rage at them and the European architects that designed the project


No dear friend, I am not raging. Please don't get me wrong. Take my words as expostulation from a friend. Those architects are required to do what is expected from them. Their patrons who I believe are Azeris, want such projects to be constructed. As a Turkish architect, I am very proud of the progress Azerbaijan has been making. I just wish the best for Azerbaijan and such kitsch copycat projects are not the best way to go. For example the Flame Towers and the Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center are amazing projects!


----------



## HRZMSH

I don't think they really intended to built a second Paris, do they?
It's a quite unique project and well if it looks a bit like Paris, so be it.


----------



## hater

HRZMSH said:


> I don't think they really intended to built a second Paris, do they?
> It's a quite unique project and well if it looks a bit like Paris, so be it.


no , this project is solely based on investors and they can choose what to build 
the "paris district" only covers a small part of the project


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Hotel renderings:



















Construction update:





































http://www.ilkconstruction.com/Posts.aspx?PostID=329


----------



## Galandar

Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## Highcliff

huge....baku is getting awesome....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Galandar

Construction update:









































































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Construction of BWC seaside boulevard:









































































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## XL

Old and shitty Baku is getting worth of visiting each year. Impressive progress, good job ^^


----------



## hater

XL said:


> Old and shitty Baku is getting worth of visiting each year. Impressive progress, good job ^^



shitty? :weird:


----------



## Galandar

hater said:


> shitty? :weird:


Well, I guess he meant the area of BWC which was nothing close to be called nice


----------



## hater

Galandar said:


> Well, I guess he meant the area of BWC which was nothing close to be called nice


true but I think he meant the whole city


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Some new renderings:

Waterfront Twin Towers:










West-East Office buildings:



















Parisian-style housing at Babek quarter:










NBC office building:



















Residential building on Fountain Square:










Bank building:










http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/media/downloads/


----------



## Slartibartfas

Merely judging by the looks I like this whole project. I have heard however that construction quality might be an issue, ie issues regarding (lack of) central heating or so. I don't know if its true but it would not fit well to the rather high quality look of the facades.


----------



## Eurodoor

Slartibartfas said:


> Merely judging by the looks I like this whole project. I have heard however that construction quality might be an issue, ie issues regarding (lack of) central heating or so. I don't know if its true but it would not fit well to the rather high quality look of the facades.


if our meeting will give the desired results the heating won`t be an issue


----------



## Galandar

02.05.2014

BWC Office Bulding





































http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction/1
Initially posted by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

Park Chinar










Təməl




























"S.E.T.A." MTK



















"SAHİL - 14" MTK










http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction
Initially posted by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

French school










BWC hotel










Hayat Park










http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Will be Khazar Islands' mate


----------



## Daşlı Oğul

Eurodoor said:


> if our meeting will give the desired results the heating won`t be an issue


How did the meeting go?


----------



## Eurodoor

Daşlı Oğul;113980289 said:


> How did the meeting go?



Meeting was OK but the thing is that they ask for prices from almost each brand in Europe,so we as distributors have little chances.


----------



## simcut

doguorsi2 said:


> No dear friend, I am not raging. Please don't get me wrong. Take my words as expostulation from a friend. Those architects are required to do what is expected from them. Their patrons who I believe are Azeris, want such projects to be constructed. As a Turkish architect, I am very proud of the progress Azerbaijan has been making. I just wish the best for Azerbaijan and such kitsch copycat projects are not the best way to go. For example the Flame Towers and the Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center are amazing projects!


Give me the "kitsch" Parisien style buildings over the stupid Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center anyday. I think it's fantastic that they're building elegant, traditional looking buildings, because so few people these days will even attempt it, and when they do, they get so called modern "architects" criticising them as "kitsch" or "pastiche".


----------



## Tiaren

^^
They are not considered kitsch, because they look like Parisian buildings, they are kitsch, because they fail to reach the quality of their role model. They are inferior in every aspect: design, originality, details, proportions, quality of materials... Buildings build in traditional styles can be beautiful, elegant and of a very high standard. These buildings in Baku are not. They are cheap, really bad copies.


----------



## simcut

What makes them "really bad"? They don't look cheap at all to me. They're MUCH better than all pre-fabricated cheap garbage that's built here in the UK.


----------



## Galandar

BWC Office building:










BWC Hotel:










French lyceum:










Photos by John the Show; Yury Usov


----------



## BaKuCiTy

BWC Boulevard Hotel


----------



## Galandar

Boulevard Hotel - Construction update:



















Baku White City Facebook page


----------



## Galandar

http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction/1
Shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

French lyceum:



















Boulevard Hotel:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

15.09.2014

*Green Hill district:*



















*Park District:*

Sea Tower:










Era Tower:










Altem Tower, Park Tower:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

23.09.2014

Boulevard Hotel:


----------



## AbidM

BAKU WHITE CITY looks fresh as F#\*


----------



## Galandar

Photo by Fariz Quliyev


----------



## companero

простите, не подскажете, что планируется на месте полуразрушенных построек на последних двух фото ? заранее спасибо


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Landmark No. 1 - BWC Office Building is completed:
































































_Distributed by user Jeyhun20_


----------



## SeMiX

Good updates! Thanks for the photos!
The light system is beautiful


----------



## World's Eye

Beautiful. Interesting shape, but i'm not sure about functionality.


----------



## Galandar

Baku White City Office Building Construction Movie


----------



## b.morgan21445

typical oil money


----------



## Jim856796

About that office building in Baku White City, I noticed that its exterior has balconies. It is rare for an office building to have balconies on its exterior.


----------



## Saliko276

Salam yenisekiller yoxdu?


----------



## Galandar

Photo by Baku White City


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

30.05.2015

Baku City Mall construction site:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

May 2015:









































































_Photos by by Кэп Кэпзадэ_
http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BWC Boulevard:























































_Photos by by Кэп Кэпзадэ_
http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Paddington

An impressive project. :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Azer_Akhundov said:


> 30.05.2015
> 
> Baku City Mall construction site:


*Baku City Mall*

AREA
3,052,860 ft²

*Design Achievement* - The Pasha Baku City Mall is planned to be a retail and entertainment magnet for both the planned White City Development and the entire city of Baku. Fully integrated with the new development and accentuated by the iconic Spine Bridge, the Pasha Baku City Mall will become the major landmark of the City of Baku and is intended to become the most important urban shopping and leisure destination in Azerbaijan. While the project is located in a strong urban context, influences such as the rolling hills that flank the project, the natural ebb and flow of the Caspian Sea, the highly articulated landscape shapes and the naturally curving shoreline, all contribute to an organic architectural style. As a counter to the rigid grid of the White City master plan, DLR Group’s design features a strong fluid movement that forms the flowing mass of this large structure creating a landmark presence to the passerby. The design is meant to contrast the existing, monumental architecture that exists in Baku, utilizing custom formed architectural white concrete as the primary visual material, glass curtain walls, sculpted metal panels of natural copper and bronze, and field quarried stone.

*Scope Summary* - The Baku City Mall’s districts total 3,000,000 SF and include a fashion, an entertainment district, a hypermarket with adjacent convenience retailers, multiple cafés and restaurants and a modern international food court. The ground plan of the three-level complex is in the form of a racetrack with several extensions that connect to the adjacent structures and open spaces. The entertainment and leisure district includes a variety of captivating concepts all having views to the Caspian Sea, a multiplex cinema, a family entertainment center and a central garden walk linking the Fountain Square Park with the boardwalk along the Caspian Sea. DLR Group provided architectural services.
































































http://www.dlrgroup.com/work/baku-city-mall/
Initially shared by user Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Galandar

Boulevard hotel opened in Baku White City:





































http://www.boulevardhotelbaku.com/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

February 2016:


















































































http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/en/constructions


----------



## ovaron

Is it on hold? There are no new pics since february.

Friends of mine bought an appartment like 2 years ago. I wonder when the first people can move in.


----------



## RonnieP

Sounds interesting


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

ovaron said:


> Is it on hold? There are no new pics since february.
> 
> Friends of mine bought an appartment like 2 years ago. I wonder when the first people can move in.


No, it is under construction. Photos are updated at the end of every month.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

20.04.2016

Park District:




























http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/az/constructions


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Construction of Green Hill district is almost completed:


















































































http://www.1news.az/economy/20161224024929801.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

http://www.1news.az/economy/20161224024929801.html


----------



## droneriot

Fake Europe in Dubai (International City) didn't draw crowds, either, so I dunno why they think it'll work in Baku.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

droneriot said:


> Fake Europe in Dubai (International City) didn't draw crowds, either, so I dunno why they think it'll work in Baku.


The aim of the project is to clean the huge, old, polluted industrial area and use it for city's needs.


----------



## stofzuiger

This might be a very Dutch thing to ask but did they forget the cycling lanes?


----------



## hater

stofzuiger said:


> This might be a very Dutch thing to ask but did they forget the cycling lanes?


cycling is still a form of leisure activity rather than transportation in Azerbaijan, so you would find cycling lanes in major parks or major pedestrian zones, but not on the main roads.


----------



## Slartibartfas

This concept will stand or fall with proper shops moving into those plentiful ground level spaces or not.


----------



## alexkrass

Very beautiful.


----------



## XL

Any update ?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photo by Anar Ağarzayev


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Construction of Knightsbridge Residences is going on:



















http://www.nwconstruction.az/en/projects/knight-bridge/
http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/az/constructions/45-knightsbridge-yasayis-kompleksi


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

05.10.2017

Knightsbridge Residence:














































http://www.bakuwhitecity.com/az/constructions/45-knightsbridge-yasayis-kompleksi


----------



## paf1

stofzuiger said:


> This might be a very Dutch thing to ask but did they forget the cycling lanes?


Propably you need bicycles in Netherland but they have oil


----------



## NICK CH+

there was already a person who has built this way. This person had not built for the people but for himself. This man was very sick, he was called nocolae ceausescu ......


----------



## Galandar

NICK CH+ said:


> there was already a person who has built this way. This person had not built for the people but for himself. This man was very sick, he was called nocolae ceausescu ......


All dictators are sick.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

https://azertag.az/xeber/Prezident_..._gorulen_islerle_tanis_olub_YENILANIB-1123745


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

I really enjoy the idea, it looks very clean and organized, with trees and people when they move it and some life it will be nice but i wish they used more traditional architecture of old baku (old city and the more "eastern" european classical buildings in central baku) for facades , rather than the specific paris style (which is only seen in large french cities and some other countries inthe area)

it was a great missed opportunity. the modern mixing is a bit inharmonious too

nizami street area was a great example to use 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nizami_street_in_Baku,_2010.jpg


----------



## Zaz965

I congratulate azerbaijan :drool::drool:


----------



## Eskisehir

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> I really enjoy the idea, it looks very clean and organized, with trees and people when they move it and some life it will be nice but i wish they used more traditional architecture of old baku (old city and the more "eastern" european classical buildings in central baku) for facades , rather than the specific paris style (which is only seen in large french cities and some other countries inthe area)
> 
> it was a great missed opportunity. the modern mixing is a bit inharmonious too
> 
> nizami street area was a great example to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nizami_street_in_Baku,_2010.jpg


The architectural style they used for the Parisian style residences is called "Neo-Haussmanien" which is the new (since the 1990s) less adorned version of the original Haussmanien style of Paris during the Belle Epoque era, used for New Urbanism projects in France, particularly in the wealthy Paris suburbs. The concept of Baku White City is great, but I wholeheartedly agree with you that they should have used the more traditional neoclassical styles of the late 19th century and early 20th century of central Baku. The post-modern buildings and the London-style neoclassical residences are also great, though I think so too that they are too close to each other, which makes the district less harmonious.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

December 2019:




































































































https://president.az/articles/35362/images


----------

